# GentooPub antisfiga

## codadilupo

Okey, visto che il vecchio topic é finito a tarallucci e vino...

GentooPub di Marzo, GentooPazzo  :Wink: 

Dove: Movida

Quando: 17/03/2005

Quando²: ore ~18.30

Ora, non é per prezzolare le adesioni che riportero' qui sotto, ma tenete conto che é venerdi' 17...  :Wink: 

```
codadilupo+Alessandra

otaku

mouser + Valentina + Betti

akiross

Koma (in forse)

.:deadhead:.

federico

ElDios (deve confermare)

andrea

Drizzt Do` Urden

stefanonafets

croot

bandreabis (salvo febbre)

Sephirot (se si aggrega)
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Mar 14, 2006 5:48 pm; edited 15 times in total

----------

## mouser

Potrò dare conferma settimana prossima ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

ok... sta volta a meno che la luna non crolli sulla terra vengo al volo, giacchè lavoro nelle vicinanze se qualcuno si dovesse trovare nelle vicinanze si può allestire un pregentoopub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Aki e' presente  :Very Happy: 

Giro a koma e vediamo se c'e'  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Presenteallineato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Dove: Movida

Quando: 17/03/2005

Quando²: ore ~18.30

```
codadilupo+Alessandra

otaku

mouser (piu' si' che no) + Valentina

akiross

Koma (in forse)

.:deadhead:.

Fede

```

(Ma se non viene mouser valentina viene lo stesso ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  )

----------

## codadilupo

lumacone !

 :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## funkoolow

oh, ma tocca venì fino lassu per un gentoo-incontro? niente dalle parti della capitale?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> oh, ma tocca venì fino lassu per un gentoo-incontro? niente dalle parti della capitale? 

 

chiedi a fonderia e masterbrian  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ElDios

vedrò di fare il possibile per esserci... la conferma arriva prima possibile.

----------

## drizztbsd

Ci sono, ci sono  :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Solito discorso reperibilità,

ma ci voglio essere, quindi ci sarò !!   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Come detto nell'altro thread... nei venerdí non ci sono  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come detto nell'altro thread... nei venerdí non ci sono 

 

ma non valeva solo per il mese scorso ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Come detto nell'altro thread... nei venerdí non ci sono  
> 
> ma non valeva solo per il mese scorso ?
> 
> Coda

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io, salvo cambiamenti dell'ultim'ora non ci sono.
> 
> E penso che sará lo stesos per tutti i venerdí da qui a giugno 

 

stesos=stesso

----------

## codadilupo

ecco, sono io che, evidentemente uso ancora il calendario pre-gregoriano, e quindi ho pensato che il tuo giugno fosse il mio febbraio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## croot

vengo anch'io!!

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> (Ma se non viene mouser valentina viene lo stesso ?    )

 

Fede, ho aggiunto nella lista di cose da fare un'installazione di Windows1.0 alpha sul tuo cervello, BWA BWA BWA BWA   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque ci siamo entrambi; porto anche la Betti (che, per chi non la conoscesse, è una katana in legno di ciliegio pieno, peso approssimativo 3/4 chili, e fa male.... mooolto male....)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, il giorno s'avvicina !

Mi raccomando: riti scaramentici ? preparati i cornetti e le zampe di coniglio ?

Allora forza!C'e' ancora posto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Oh ma io sono nato venerdi' diciassette! Pero' stranamente non mi porta ne' fortuna ne' sfortuna... va tutto normale :\

Vabe' dai, vedremo: se vengo con una ragazza significa che mi porta fortuna  :Very Happy:  altrimenti tutto normale XD

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti... se questa mezza febbre, che mi affossa ma non mi permette di starmene a casa dal lavoro, mi abbandona vengo anche io.

Avevo intenzione di portarmi dietro la mia nuovissima gentoo.laptop.box ma data la combinazione astrale di venerdì, meglio evitare.

Spero di rivedervi.

Andrea

PS. ricordatemi che Famagosta chiude all'una!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sephirot

magari faccio un salto anche io con federico

----------

## codadilupo

visto che sembriamo essere abbastanza, vi chiedo di indicarmi qui sotto chi verrebbe tra le 18.30 e le 19.00, in modo da capire se é il caso di prenotare oppure no.

Fatemi sapere!

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ci vengo per quell'ora!

----------

## stefanonafets

Io spero di arrivare entro le 19.00

----------

## bandreabis

PRESENTE! Ore 19-19-30.   :Mr. Green: 

Andrea

----------

## mouser

Anch'io spero di arrivare per le 19:00. Esco dall'ufficio alle 18:00, incrocio a metà strada Vale, e poi arriviamo.... traffico permettendo per le 19:00 dovremmo esserci.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe io sono qui in univ praticamente a cazzeggiare fino alle 19  :Very Happy:  Se c'e' qualcuno che ha tempo da perdere faccia sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Spero che uscito dall'ufficio sto mal di testa mi passi, se no mi tocca dare forfait.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Se dovessi avere problemi ho il cell di Federico e vi avviso.  :Rolling Eyes: 

A stasera.... spero.

Andrea

EDIT: OK ci sono, il miracolo dell'uscita dall'ufficio si è ripetuto come il miracolo di S.Gennaro.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ob1w4n

Ci sarò anch'io con la mia morosa

Arrivamo verso le 18.30 -18.45

Come faccio a riconoscervi ?

Ob1w4n

----------

## stefanonafets

Mi duole (come ormai da un sacco di volte a questa parte  :Embarassed:  )

annunciarvi che questa sera non ci sarò.

(disguidi coi freni anteriori dell'auto...)

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Sinceramente dispiaciuto

----------

## codadilupo

http://dev.gechi.it/gallery/v/gentoopub_001/20060317

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> http://dev.gechi.it/gallery/v/gentoopub_001/20060317
> 
> Coda

 

poi questa: 

http://dev.gechi.it/gallery/v/gentoopub_001/20060317/codadilupo/HPIM1158.JPG.html

la spiegherete anche al pubblico meno colto?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

una G e una spirale: ovvero: Gentoo e Debian  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

entrambe opere di otaku. Mi scuso per non aver messo su finora le mie foto del gpub ma tiscali mi ha lasciato senza connettività per 10 ore   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

